# Überzahlung an SEILER U KOLLEGEN



## Anonymous (12 Oktober 2004)

Habe ganz schlechte erfahrung mit SEILER U KOLLEGEN gemacht ! Zahle seit 10 monaten an diesen RECHTSANWALT ? obwohl alles schon bezahlt ist ! Anstatt einer entschuldigung werden die DAMEN noch frech und der HERR ANWALT der mit MEINEM geld auf seinem Konto arbeitet ist nicht zu sprechen ! Die teilen mir nicht mal mit wann ich mein über bezahltes Geld Zurück bekomme ! Was kann ich tun und ist das nicht Unterschlagung ?   :cry:


----------



## Dino (12 Oktober 2004)

Steinhauerh5 schrieb:
			
		

> Zahle seit 10 monaten an diesen RECHTSANWALT ? obwohl alles schon bezahlt ist !



Warum zahlst Du dann?

Aber wenn es so ist, dass Du von dem Herrn Geld zu bekommen hast und er das schlicht ignoriert, dann würde ich dem Anwalt doch mal eine Frist setzen und gegen den Anwalt einen Anwalt mit der Wahrnehmung Deiner Interessen beauftragen.


----------



## Asphaltmann (8 Mai 2012)

Geschäftspraxis von Seiler und Kollegen

Seiler und Kollegen kaufen die Datenpakete von der Telekom, auch von Ex-Kunden. Bei Forderungen und man hat Leute an der Angel werden diese Eintreibungen verzinst, auch die Gerichtskosten, und zwar 5% Punkte laut BGB. Damit verdienen diese Leute ordentlich Geld für nichtige Arbeit. Forderungen oder unberechtigte Nichtforderungen fruchten und nicht gerade wenig Geld kommt rein. Leider zahlen immer noch 70 % aller unberechtigten die Forderungen.
Tipp: Grundgesetzbuch (kosten Ca. 5 Euro) kaufen und beim Bundesverfassungsgericht Karlsruhe eine Verfassungsbeschwerde einreichen. Umso mehr sich beim Bundesverfassungsgericht beschwert wird, umso eher kann die Kanzlei geschlossen werden.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (8 Mai 2012)

Asphaltmann schrieb:


> Tipp: Grundgesetzbuch (kosten Ca. 5 Euro) kaufen und beim Bundesverfassungsgericht Karlsruhe eine Verfassungsbeschwerde einreichen. Umso mehr sich beim Bundesverfassungsgericht beschwert wird, umso eher kann die Kanzlei geschlossen werden.


Es geht auch billiger:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Verfassungsbeschwerde

Übrigens ist das mit den Anwälten so eine Sache. Wenn sich zum Beispiel zwei anwaltlich vertretene Parteien in einem Zivilstreit vor Gericht treffen, dann ist es im Falle eines Urteils nicht selten so, dass (mindestens) eine anwaltliche Vertretung mit ihrer Rechtsauffassung auf dem Holzweg war. Wäre sicher lustig, wenn die dann gleich die Kanzlei dicht gemacht bekäme...


----------



## Teleton (8 Mai 2012)

Die 5% über Basiszinssatz der europäischen Zentralbank sind der gesetzliche Zinssatz des §288 BGB.


			
				§288 BGB schrieb:
			
		

> (1) Eine Geldschuld ist während des Verzugs zu verzinsen. Der Verzugszinssatz beträgt für das Jahr fünf Prozentpunkte über dem Basiszinssatz.


Wenn die Hauptforderung besteht und Verzug nach §286 BGB vorliegt dann sind auch die Zinsen gerechtfertigt.


Dass RA Seiler pp die Forderungen aufkauft glaube ich nicht, die werden wohl noch auf das wirtschaftliche Risiko der Telekom eingezogen.
Zutreffend dürfte sein, dass sich viele Leute einschüchtern lassen und zahlen anstatt es auf ein Klageverfahren ankommen zu lassen.

Das Bundesverfassungsgericht ist nicht zuständig (insbesondere solange der Rechtsweg nicht erschöpft ist) und warum sollten die den Laden dichtmachen?


----------

